# I LOATHE thieves !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Back several months ago some of our generous members here at PT sent me some of their unused traps to hang on the walls of our Cabin. I took them up there and hung them but just wasn't satisfied with the arrangement so I just left them hanging on nails on the side of the cabin. I stopped by for a few days to do a little maintenance and winterize the place before they get a hard freeze.Long story short some SOB stole the traps. I have a pretty god idea who it might be as no one showed up on my game/surveillance camera (it takes pics of all who come and go by the driveway.) I apologize to those who gave the traps to me so unselfishly, I should have secured them.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now that just sucks hind tit

hope the basterd gets his thieving hands caught when he tries and sets them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Honestly I hope it's something other than his hand that gets caught


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Me too, ijust didn't want to type it lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There are snake's around 12 months of the year.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Thieves. Tresspassers. And poachers are the worst!! Sorry about your loss Don

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the SOBs won't win.....the next time the trap box is out there will be more on the way.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Time to set a trap for the scum. PM sent.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I just cant stand thieves or liars--- worst is--- most of the scum gets away with it if not caught on the spot.

I spotted a hippie look'in fella sneak'in into the south tack shed one evening a couple seasons ago. Went on out there with my two cow dogs and found him com'in out of the building with a few halters. Long story short--- I let the dogs do some chew'in till I heard some kind of begging noise from the bum. Maybe I should have called em off sooner (I didn't think so) but I got the message across to that dope head.

Justice served.

Too bad you couldn't have got the worthless piece of sh!t on your camera Don--- He/she is just wait'in to steal from you or your neighbors again.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's too bad. I hope you find out who it was.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry about the loss.... Hopefully you catch the culprit or recover the items.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Guys, I really appreciate all the offers and sentiment. The biggest problem (other that some scum bag stealing them) is that I don't right now have enough time to spend up there. That will change soon. I do have a plan to catch the scum, hopefully it will work if the person (term used lightly) comes back.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

That makes my blood boil, and it is a shame that you have to lock everything up and can't trust people to from stealing. My niece had her car window busted and got her backpack full of college books, music stuff, expensive calculator, and a tablet (comp. thing) stolen; and it was a church of all places. My sister said the cost of the stuff stolen and replacing the window is over $500, and they are not rollin in dough to say "no sweat". Thieves will pay for their actions sooner or later, and God restores to me what is stolen.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Thieves are the worst.... They should punish them like the Middle Eastern countries--cut off their fingers on the 1st offense, their hand on the 2nd, & so on....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hell with a finger lets talk hands so they can be identified and a second offense is the other hand third being just above shoulders. If they will lie to you they will steal from you. Shame on you YD for hanging them outside. Yea I know its your property but to think they care is a shame on you. Leave your wallet on the table and see what happens!!! Me i would rather shoot the SOB's and feel better about the world they left behind.!! Thats just me I ain't got no room in my life for child molesters ,rapist or thieves sooner they die the sooner things get get better. i ain't on the left and i ain't on the right . Thats just how i feel, if you don't like it then it is simple don't jack with me because I don't get even i get way a head!!!! 1 sided stories are easier to understand.


----------

